# [conf]nvidia: latte sulla console[risolto]

## cloc3

Spero di essere al rush finale con  miei driver nvidia.

Oramai, il difetto più fastidioso è legato alle console in modalità carattere:

Quando suiccio con ctrl-alt-Fx, appare una schermata bianca, che mi costringe a digitare comandi alla cieca.

Sul readme dei driver nvidia ho letto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Q: X does not restore the vga console when run on a TV.  I get this
> 
>    error message in my X log file:
> ...

 

Tuttavia, io ho:

```

gentoo-amd cloc3 # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep Int10

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"            # [<bool>]

        Option     "UseInt10Module"        "true"

gentoo-amd cloc3 # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep int10

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

```

eppure il difetto permane. Vorrei sapere se sono l'unico, e se eventualmente qualcuno ha trovato un rimedio per questo difetto.

----------

## cloc3

uppino.

Non so se la mia analisi, associata al modulo int10 abbia qualche senso (probabilmente no, visto che non funziona), ma mi piacerebbe sapere se qualcun altro ha incontrato il problema della console bianca, o se qualcuno ha delle opinioni in merito.

La mia è una scheda GeForce FX 5700 su un ACER Aspire 1524, con processore AMD 3200+. Tra l'altro, quale sarebbe il framebuffer più indicato per questo hardware?

----------

## IlGab

Io ho una GeFOrce 440 mobile ma avevo i tuoi stessi problemi.

L' unica cosa che ti dico di verificare è che ci sia il driver nvidia corretto nvidia-kernel e che Xorg carichi 

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Videocard0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "Videocard vendor"

        BoardName   "NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go]"

        Option      "TwinView"

        Option      "NvAGP" "3"

        Option      "NoDDC" "false"

        Option      "DMPS"

        Option      "AGPMode" "4"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

        Option      "AGPFastWrite" "true"

        Option      "MetaModes" "1280x1024,1400x1050"

        VideoRam    32768

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

```

A te l' opzione TwinView e MetaModes non credo serva, io ho 2 monitor.

Ti posto anche i miei parametri al kernel per il boot

```
 

video=vesafb-tng:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317 splash=verbose,theme:gentoo

```

----------

## cloc3

Strano. Dopo n^n! mesi ho scoperto che i vecchi driver non fanno lo stesso difetto. Eppure mi ero autoconvinto di avere dimostrato sperimentalmente che non fossero neppure compatibili con la mia macchina.

Ancora più strano:  maninthebox1 mi ha dichiarato privatamente che lui non osserva il fenomeno. Confrontare le reciproche configurazioni è stato inutile.

Se qualcuno avesse una idea qualunque, sarebbe ben accetta.

----------

## Bengio

Se può interessarti, io ho una nvidia geforce4 440se 128mb e gli ultimi driver non funzionano, per cui uso:

nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3

nvidia-glx-1.0.6111-r1

Cmq non mi danno il tuo problema, ma al contrario nel senso che si avvia la modalità grafica ma resta sullo schermo il logo anche se sotto le finestre ci sono infatti il cursore cambia forma   (modo testo, allargare una finestra, spostare ecc....). Se disattivo il logo, uguale a prima ma con schermo nero.

Salut,

Bengio

----------

## stelinux

GeForce Go 5700 Fx (se non ricordo male)

stesso identico problema con nvidia-6629 ch si risolveva switchando 2 volte di seguito su console da X (ctrl-alt-F1 F7 F1 e console ok) alla fine sono tornato ai buoni nvidia-6111-r3 che funziano bene.

----------

## cloc3

 *stelinux wrote:*   

>  alla fine sono tornato ai buoni nvidia-6111-r3 che funziano bene.

 

Dopo una settimana senza intoppi mi sono convinto anch'io: il vecchio driver funziona correttamente.

Ma allora sbotto con la solita domanda:

Ma questi della nvidia, o della ati, chi glielo fa fare di scriversi i driver in casa, quando solo pubblicando le specifiche, potrebbero farseli scriveli gratis, per Linux e per windows, dai programmatori di software libero?

----------

## cloc3

Ero disperato: con il 2.6.11 era impossibile utilizzare i vecchi driver (salvo patch).

Finalmente ho trovato qualcosa di concreto per questo problema:

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=49159

Dove si consiglia:

```
echo "NVreg_SoftEDIDs=0 NVreg_Mobile=2">>/etc/modules.d/nvidia
```

Funziona sull'installazione a 32 bit, mentre lascia una differente instabilità su quella a 64.

----------

## cloc3

Il nuovo driver nvidia-kernel-1.0.7664 risolve il problema ma ne introduce un altro: la grafica si appisola dopo l'avvio del salvaschermo e forza il riavvio di X. Per questo difetto, era meglio il drivere precedente.

Rimane necessaria l'opzione:

```

cloc3@gentoo-amd ~ $ cat /etc/modules.d/nvidia |grep Mob

options nvidia NVreg_SoftEDIDs=0 NVreg_Mobile=2

```

----------

## stelinux

io con GeForce Go 5700 FX non ottengo blocchi sullo screensaver ed il nuovo driver (7664) sembra funzioni benissimo. Ecco la mia sezione Device di xorg.conf

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier                  "NV-LCD"

    Driver                     "nvidia"

    VendorName               "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName               "GeForce Fx Go5700"

    BusID                     "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option "NvAGP"               "3"

    Option "NoLogo"            "true"

    Option "Twinview"            "no"

    Option "HWCursor"            "true"

    Option "RenderAccel"         "true"

    Option "CursorShadow"         "true"

    Option "CursorShadowAlpha"      "64"

    Option "CursorShadowXOffset"   "2"

    Option "CursorShadowYOffset"   "2"

    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite"   "true"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"            "true"

    Option "XvmcUsesTextures"      "true"

    Option "HorizSync"            "DFP-0: 29-49"

    Option "VertRefresh"            "DFP-0: 43-60"

    Option "NoBandWidthTest"      "true"

    Option "NoPowerConnectorCheck"   "true"

    Option "IgnoreDisplayDevices"   "CRT"

```

oltre a

```

options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1 NVreg_SoftEDIDs=0 NVreg_Mobile=2

```

in /etc/modules.d/nvidia

----------

## wildancer

oh menomale, un buon post per il mio problema... io c'ho questo problema da sempre con tutte e due le installazioni che ho provato (32 e 64) su un acer aspire 1524 con amd64 e nvidia GeForce FX, e soprattutto con tutti i drivers! ora che mi avete messo sulla buona strada proverò a dargli un occhiata, ma prima devo informarmi sul punto cruciale: mi conviene ritornare a istallazione 64?? Per me è molto importante il fatto che funga mplayer con tutti i vari codec!!!

:wq!

----------

## cloc3

 *stelinux wrote:*   

> GeForce Go 5700 Fx (se non ricordo male)
> 
> stesso identico problema con nvidia-6629 ch si risolveva switchando 2 volte di seguito su console da X (ctrl-alt-F1 F7 F1 e console ok) alla fine sono tornato ai buoni nvidia-6111-r3 che funziano bene.

 

Ecco. Questo descrive il mio problema residuo meglio di quanto abbia fatto io stesso in precedenza.

Ho copiato integralemente le impostazioni di stelinux, ma senza fortuna.

L'unica differenza che rimane, è la frequenza HorizSync. Io uso 50.0 - 62.0 perché, altrimenti, il server rifiuta di acquisire la risoluzione 1280x800 del mio lcd. Tra l'altro, uso questa modeline:

```

        Modeline "1280x800" 83.91 1280 1312 1624 1656 800 816 824 841

```

Ovviamente, con il driver precedente questo difetto non esisteva. E' molto strano che si sia presentato a me quello cha a stelinux è scomparso.

Dev'esserci dietro una qualche versione della legge di Murphy.

----------

## wildancer

[ot] Ragazzi dove trovo una guida alla costruzione delle modeline? con la mia gdm rimane deformato ed anche alcuni film nn li vedo bene... xine si rifiuta di  entrare in full screen! a dire la verità mi piacerebbe sapere dov'è che avete trovato tutte le opzioni aggiuntive sulla sessione device... insomma vorrei saperne di piu sul server x, è l'unica parte di linux che nn conosco praticamente per nulla! e nn mi dite RTFM perché man xorg non è così esaustivo :/[/ot]

----------

## cloc3

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> [ot] Ragazzi dove trovo una guida alla costruzione delle modeline? :/[/ot]

 

Se la trovi, fammi sapere  :Smile:  .

Per intanto, visto che abbiamo lo stesso laptop, copia la mia, e poi intervieni con xvidtune, se vuoi provare a cambiare qualcosa.

Di modeline per il nostro computer se ne trovano un sacco in internet. Io non sono mai riuscito a capire le differenze tra due di esse.

Se lo desideri, puoi anche mandarmi un pm, che ci scambiamo l'xorg.conf per intero.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Se la trovi, fammi sapere  .

 

Programmi:

http://umc.sourceforge.net/

http://gtf.sourceforge.net/

Calcolare On-Line:

http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl

http://www.dkfz-heidelberg.de/spec/linux/modeline/

Descrizione:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modeline

HOWTO:

http://en.tldp.org/HOWTO/XFree86-Video-Timings-HOWTO/

Serve altro?

----------

## AIgor

Ciao, sono nel mezzo di un'istallazione su un aspire 1522. Anche a me le impostazioni di Stelinux non funzionano, però dopo una notte di parto sono riuscito a far andare X senza problemi (niente "effetto latte" o scherzi dello screensaver). Usando gli ultimi driver (7664) e con la linea:

```
options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1 NVreg_SoftEDIDs=0 NVreg_Mobile=2 
```

in /etc/modules.d/nvidia sembra funzionare tutto bene. Pare che la configurazione di questi driver sia molto delicata, infatti aggiungendo per esempio l'opzione "NoLogo" l'effetto latte sulle console ritorna. Comunque ora mi impegnerò in un pò di tuning di xorg.conf. Intanto ecco il mio attuale file di configurazione; lo pubblico intero visto che abbiamo (più o meno) lo stesso portatile e magari possono essere utili anche le impostazioni per il touchpad synaptics con l'abilitazione dello scroll orizzontale e verticale del terzo tasto:

```

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/modules"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   AllowMouseOpenFail

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "vbe"

   Load   "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard1"

   Driver   "keyboard"

   Option   "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option   "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Mouse1"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "SynapticsMouse1"

   Driver   "synaptics"

   Option   "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

   Option   "MaxSpeed" "0.12"

   Option   "MinSpeed" "0.06"

   Option   "BottomEdge" "4200"

   Option   "SHMConfig" "on"

   Option   "LeftEdge" "1700"

   Option   "FingerLow" "25"

   Option   "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option   "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option   "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option   "TopEdge" "1700"

   Option   "RightEdge" "5300"

   Option   "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   Option   "UpDownScrolling" "True"

   Option   "Repeater" "/dev/ps2mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Option      "IgnoreEDID" "1"   

   Identifier   "monitor1"

   VendorName   "Generic"

   ModelName   "Generic LCD 12804x800"

   HorizSync   31.5-100

   VertRefresh   50-90

   ModeLine   "1280x800" 83.9 1280 1312 1624 1656 800 816 824 841

    

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "device1"

   VendorName   "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go5700"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

   Option      "AGPFastWrite" "true"

   Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

   BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "screen1"

   Device   "device1"

   Monitor   "monitor1"

   DefaultColorDepth 24

    

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth 8

      Virtual 1280 800

   EndSubsection

    

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth 15

      Virtual 1280 800

   EndSubsection

    

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth 16

      Virtual 1280 800

   EndSubsection

    

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth 24

      Virtual 1280 800

   EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "extensions"

   Option   "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "layout1"

   InputDevice   "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice   "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice   "SynapticsMouse1" "AlwaysCore"

   Screen      "screen1"

EndSection

```

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Serve altro?

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 



 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

e grazie: sto già studiando.

----------

## wildancer

Ragazzi sto reinstallando a 64 bit, ergo non ho tenuto l'xorg.conf, comunque la mia vecchia modeline l'avevo trovata su linux on laptops... ma sto per calcolarmene una col programma postato da randomize  :Smile: 

----------

